# Do you have the IKEA train set?



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

If so...can you tell me if you think, or know, that other brand trains will fit on the track? I love the low cost of the IKEA track but know my son will not be impressed with the monorail looking train that is included...he will want something that he thinks looks like a train. I kind of think I agree!

I have to order the track on line so I can't take something with me to test it out before buying. I'd hate to pay return shipping, ya know?

Any help? Thanks...
~L.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

It works with some other tracks from a set we got for christmas from her grandma. It seems reasonable quality for the price. We have had it set up for a couple of weeks and DD loves it. It is getting a lot of use.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup! We have the big space-hogging train table (Thomas) and the little IKEA trains fit perfectly on the tracks. The Thomas trains (the wooden set ones) fit on the IKEA track, too.


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

YAY! We want to get this for DS 3rd b-day next month and I'm so excited we can make it work. I'm glad to hear it seems a decent value for the $$.

I'll get the track and take it shopping with me to find something that will fit.

Such quick replies- Thank you!!!!

He is gonna l-o-v-e it!







:

~L.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

brio's track and trains also fit with it, but you kind of have to jam some of the track notches together to make it work.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

that's what we have. DS really likes it. I've added a Brio tunnel and just this week a Thomas wooden track castle bridge. They're all compatible. However, I need to get the actual Thomas that goes on wooden tracks because DS is starting to get suspicious why the other kids have all the cool engines and he has the old school from Ikea.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

It also fits (not perfectly though) with Melissa and Doug.


----------



## jeteaa (Jan 23, 2007)

we got ours as a starter set, then bought other brands BRIO etc... the IKEA tracks are a really tight fit w/ the other brands. So much so that I have to put them together for the kids... which kind of takes the fun and creativity out of it for them IMO.


----------



## schrocat (Jun 13, 2006)

Our Thomas trains, Brio trains and target trains (not sure about the exact brand but they have circus animals that whirl around on it) all fit on our ikea train tracks but not all the trains go under the Ikea train tunnel.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

We've got pieces from Brio, target and Ikea. They all fit together fine. I keep them in a wicker basket in the dining room and my kids LOVE to play with them. We have so many pieces now that the train tracks fill up the whole room when they decide to get them out. It's contageous and fun, even for the big kids


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

The Thomas trains will fit on the IKEA track, but the Thomas trains are too tall to fit under the bridge. So if it's set up that way, they can't go under.


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhh..good point about the tunnel and some cars not fitting under them! I would not have thought about that.

I have bought a fairly large lot of IKEA track (the 20 piece and 4 of the other sets) and will dole them out for various occasions so we will have a good amount of track that will keep us going for quite some time. This is why I wanted to be sure that other manufacturer's cars will run on the track. G-parents and others will want to add trains and goodies as time goes by I'm sure. I'd hate to have a ton of track that only the little IKEA trains will run on.

Thanks for all the input.

~L.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

My ds's solution to the trains being too big to go under the Ikea tunnels--and I was amazed--was to use 2 bridge sets (we got multiple sets of the "accessory" packs) to build a double bridge. Having some larger and some smaller trains doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I was not at all happy with the fit of the IKEA tracks with the other track that we had (mostly Thomas and Kidkraft). It was doable, but not easily for a two year old, and as others have mentioned, non-IKEA trains don't always fit under the IKEA bridges and things.

We just kept the IKEA stuff at grandma's and all of our other stuff (which fit easily together) at home. We bought our IKEA train stuff in Spain. It was really, really cheap. It might have worked out to half of what it costs at IKEA in Canada. Because of the cost, I wasn't overly disappointed.


----------

